# Any known issues with a JD 6330 ?



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm looking at an 08 JD 6330 premium 16 speed dual speed pto. 2200hrs no loader. It's a local auction tractor I can inspect and drive I'm just wanting to know if there is any known issues with this vintage and model tractor. Thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not that I've seen or heard, desirable utility tractors here....if it's a premium it's even more desirable


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kaen3e said:


> I'm just wanting to know if there is any known issues with this vintage and model tractor. Thanks


Just the cost. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

The thing I've learned going to auctions is take nothing for granted and trust no one lol. There aren't really any underlying issues with that series of tractor but there could very well be with that particular machine. Make sure to do a thorough inspection and drive the tractor before bidding. Good luck! The 30 series are good tractors.


----------



## Kaen3e (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the input it was used as a rake tractor at a large farm. So who knows what the hired hands did to it


----------



## Dapals (Oct 5, 2014)

I've got a 6430 premium with 1700hrs, and 673 loader. Only thing I've had done other than maint is switch out the braided fuel line, to rubber. And that wasn't anything major. 16spd pq is very rugged. There stout tractors for there size. Just make sure it has enough coolant in it other wise transmission fluid runs warm


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dapals said:


> Just make sure it has enough coolant in it other wise transmission fluid runs warm


I had a JD mechanic tell me on the 5 & 6 M series to keep the hydraulic fluid a little above the full mark to help out during hillside mowing etc., as it can keep it from running on the warm side due to less supply.

Regards, Mike


----------

